# Snowboard size



## heyheyheyhey (Mar 4, 2017)

It's a 147 cm board to small for a 5'8, 180 pound Rider? What would be some problems I would encounter?


----------



## jonoff (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd recommend a larger board, see here: Snowboard Sizing Charts and Calculator
Also depends on the type of riding you do.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

jonoff said:


> I'd recommend a larger board, see here: Snowboard Sizing Charts and Calculator
> Also depends on the type of riding you do.


Just out of interest, what weight does everybody use when checking their weight against snowboard sizes? 

Naked body weight or with all your snowboard gear on??


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I think that calculator is bogus. I can't imagine riding a puny 152 (the smallest size recommended for me). 

flame away .....


----------



## heyheyheyhey (Mar 4, 2017)

I rented a 151 and it was cool. The 147 was way too small and narrow the toe drag was ridiculous. I couldn't ride the damn thing. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

heyheyheyhey said:


> It's a 147 cm board to small for a 5'8, 180 pound Rider? What would be some problems I would encounter?


Hi heyx4,

Tip to tip board length (in this case 147 cm) should not be a determining factor in board selection. Tip to tip length can and will vary greatly in boards that are all appropriate for you. Correct fit depends on the critical design factors of the board and the rider specs that the board was designed for.

What model are your looking at? What is your foot size?

As a side note, any calculator that produces only a tip to tip length should be avoided (especially one that does not request foot size). Not surprising that the calculator above produce a size range for my weight that would include all of the sizes produced in some board models .


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

heyheyheyhey said:


> It's a 147 cm board to small for a 5'8, 180 pound Rider? What would be some problems I would encounter?





heyheyheyhey said:


> I rented a 151 and it was cool. The 147 was way too small and narrow the toe drag was ridiculous. I couldn't ride the damn thing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Why did you ask the original question if you already had an answer from your own experience?


----------



## heyheyheyhey (Mar 4, 2017)

GreyDragon said:


> Why did you ask the original question if you already had an answer from your own experience?


I asked the question prior to my experience lol


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Totally depends on the board just ordered a lib tech lost which is a 146 as my powder board for Japan my other I'll be taking is a 178


----------

